# Our first SNOW! Pics



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2014)

NC finally got snow...sadly not very much...
Some pics of the critters...

MINNIE






P





[font size="3"]Girls playing[/font]





stream










Part of the old bridge





The girls not sure if they are liking this...front to back... Leah, Naomi, Katie





P and Amy with an egg





P trying to get Mom's attention





Badger wanting in on the egg action










Badger rolling in the snow





P and Amy playing










The girls playing










Ruthie and Trouble


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 30, 2014)

Great pictures.  We got a lot of freezing rain and sleet but very little snow.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2014)

i guess on the coast they got  alot... disappointed here though. Was really hoping for 5-6".


----------

